# Is a solid rear end possible?



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Is it possible to replace the IRS on the 04-06 GTO's with a 
solid rear end? If so,what parts are needed to do the swap?
How can I eliminate wheel hop from the IRS?
I'm looking for ideas,opinions,and links.
Thanks guys.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think people have swapped rears but you can lower Wheel Hop by upgrading the Diff (with a larger fluid case) and by upgrading the bushings in the rear sub-frame and control arms in the back as well as changing out the shocks and struts. Finally you can replace the half-shafts and prop-shaft as well as any fluid couplings they have.

Basically if you upgrade all the parts on the rear end you can solve the problem.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

LS2 MN6 said:


> I think people have swapped rears but you can lower Wheel Hop by upgrading the Diff (with a larger fluid case) and by upgrading the bushings in the rear sub-frame and control arms in the back as well as changing out the shocks and struts. Finally you can replace the half-shafts and prop-shaft as well as any fluid couplings they have.
> 
> Basically if you upgrade all the parts on the rear end you can solve the problem.


I appreicate the help do you have any links to the parts you recommend 
replacing?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

IcemanGTO said:


> I appreicate the help do you have any links to the parts you recommend
> replacing?


I don't have links. But Energy Suspension makes a good rear sub-frame kit and has the rear sway bar bushing set. Lovells makes the control arm bushings and shocks + springs. Harrop makes the diff cover.

I've never looked into half shafts but I know they are out there. If you search for each part individually you'll get all the info you need. There isn't really a comprehensive spot.

There are other spring and shock choices as well. Also Pedders (if you don't mind the cost) makes practically everything you can think of for the GTO.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

LS2 MN6 said:


> I don't have links. But Energy Suspension makes a good rear sub-frame kit and has the rear sway bar bushing set. Lovells makes the control arm bushings and shocks + springs. Harrop makes the diff cover.
> 
> I've never looked into half shafts but I know they are out there. If you search for each part individually you'll get all the info you need. There isn't really a comprehensive spot.
> 
> There are other spring and shock choices as well. Also Pedders (if you don't mind the cost) makes practically everything you can think of for the GTO.


I know that the rear springs are weak on the 04-06 GTO's and a spring kit 
is a must.A few people have highly recommended the Eibach Pro Kit springs.
Energy suspension makes quality stuff for sure.I'm not sure what struts and 
shocks would be a good choice?
Do the stock half shafts have a tendency to break in drag racing conditions?
I'm looking for level 5 half shafts? What is Pedders I never heard of them? Do you have a link to them?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

IcemanGTO said:


> What is Pedders I never heard of them? Do you have a link to them?


Pedders Suspension - Pedders Suspension - More than just great products... No Bull

I'm dumbfounded you've never heard of Pedders, they do a good job at getting the name out there in the GTO community.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

You can eliminate wheel hop for $100. Just get a set of Drag bags. I know it does not get rid of the parts that cause the wheel hop but they do not allow the suspension to collapse enough to get wheel hop. I have pedders drag springs and drag bags. Once the bags are inflated I have zero wheel hop


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

You really have to change the struts and springs no mather what you do.... They are high class crap to say the least. Although the front shocks might be even worse. It´s the cheapest of the cheapest stuff monroe makes. Monroe GT Sport is a completely different league and is gas shocks compared to the original oil shocks which eventuelly will leak. probably sooner than later. 

The best half shafts are mad by Gforce1320 together with stubs. just google it.
Drivehsaftshop have them aswell but i would go with gforce on that part.
Driveshaft is also a component which might cause wheel hop. recommended are driveshaftshop or Gforce1320. The rest is noted above


----------

